# 则<幸>分我一杯羹



## raymondaliasapollyon

請問，

以下句子中的 "幸" 在文法上的功能是什麼？

吾翁即若翁。必欲烹尔翁，则*幸*分我一杯羹


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

希望


----------



## NewAmerica

副词, 表示对方的行为使自己感到幸运。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

是副詞還是動詞呢？很難區分


----------



## Skatinginbc

動詞：幸分我一杯羹. 誰分我一杯羹？ 你.  希望你能分我一杯羹.

副詞：幸分一杯羹.  誰分一杯羹？  我.  我很榮幸地分享到一杯羹.


----------



## NewAmerica

作为副词是官方看法。


----------



## Skatinginbc

哪個官方？ Source?


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

⑦<副>敬词，希望对方照自己的意见做，可译为“希望”。《孔雀东南飞》：“幸可广问讯，不得便相许。”

幸的文言文解释及意思-文言文字典

大概像英文的 please

也有動詞的見解：

*〈动词〉.*
......

(5) 希望
幸可广问讯。——《玉台新咏·古诗为焦仲卿妻作》
吾子幸观。——唐· 柳宗元《柳河东集》
幸蒙其赏。——明· 崔铣《记王忠肃公翱三事》
幸宁吾心。——明· 宗臣《报刘一丈书》

幸字的解释-在线新华字典

常覺得文言文是一筆爛帳


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 哪個官方？ Source?



 《国语辞典》啊，那是中华民族的扛鼎之作。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

既然有這兩種見解，或許驗證方式的就是找出在 "幸" 前面加上看得見的主詞 (overt subject) 的例子。如果 "幸"  是動詞 (hope for)，那應該可以出現主詞，而該主詞則表懷抱希望的人


----------



## Skatinginbc

官方字典:
(1) 《康熙字典·幸》冀也。(Note: 冀是動詞)
(2) 臺灣: 教育部編的《國語辭典·幸》[動] 希冀、盼望。
(3) 大陸: 中國社會科學院語言研究所編的《新華字典·幸》〈动词〉希望.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> ⑦<副>敬词，希望对方照自己的意见做，可译为“希望”。


那是馮蒸 (音韻學家) 編的《古漢語常用字字典》.
支持副詞看法的證據:
吾子幸(adv)觀焉 = 幸(verb)吾子觀焉
吾子其(adv)無廢先君之功 = 其(verb 期)吾子無廢先君之功
幸 ≈ 其 (副詞), 表示期望。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这个幸字是古人常用字，幸的这个用法也是古人常见用法，本来就无需强行区分动副两种词性。正如uncle 就是uncle ，没必要管是姨父还是姑父。

幸的这个用法，动词副词其实是一个意思，都是"如果你能这么做，我就真的很幸运啊"。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这个用法，是以"如果你能怎么怎么样，我就感到非常幸运了"这种委婉的语气，表达"我希望你怎么做"的意愿。（顺道说一句，这句话中的"以"字和"告之以有过"的以是一个用法。现代汉语中也是最常见的用法了）


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

有必要區分。如果是動詞，那主詞指的是懷抱希望的人。但這種說法不能解釋 "吾子幸觀焉"；"吾子" (您；閣下）不是懷抱希望的人。

這裡有個支持動詞說的例子：

臣事更始，不能令全，慚以其眾*幸*富貴，故悉罷之。《後漢書．卷二九．鮑永傳》

如果這裡的 "幸" 是副詞，那 "慚" 的賓語從句就少了動詞，語意就不完整。

或許 "幸" （作 "希望" 解）的詞性在歷史上發生變化；南朝跟西漢時期的用法可能不一樣。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这里是侥幸。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

“臣侍奉更始帝，却不能保全他，我确实为率领他的士兵来*求得*富贵而惭愧，所以全都解散了他们。”

后汉书·鲍永传(2)原文_翻译(译文)_文言文翻译_书摘天下

「臣事更始，不能令全，誠慚以其眾幸富貴，故悉罷之。」〔四〕
*〔四〕　幸，希也。*
国学导航


*希冀、盼望*。《後漢書．卷二九．鮑永傳》：「臣事更始，不能令全，慚以其眾幸富貴，故悉罷之。」
教育部重編國語辭典修訂本


----------



## NewAmerica

中華民國教育部重编*国语辞典*修订本：
[副]
「*幸*蒙厚愛」、「*幸*有大家鼎力相助。」《文選．江淹．雜體詩．王侍中》：「去鄉三十載，*幸*遭天下平。」

比较：


> *幸*分我一杯羹



这是目前看来最精确的定义。表示自己的幸运。



Skatinginbc said:


> 官方字典:
> 
> (2) 臺灣: 教育部編的《國語辭典·幸》[動] 希冀、盼望。



没例子没有说服力。例子比较一下就知道这个不够精确：



> *国语辞典：*
> 希冀、盼望。《後漢書．卷二九．鮑永傳》：「臣事更始，不能令全，慚以其眾*幸*富貴，故悉罷之。」


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

查了一下。根据《故训汇纂》，"以其众幸富贵"李贤注为希。但揣摩句意的话，训希通，训侥幸亦通。

动词副词啥的真的很无聊。句子里有动词，就让幸当副词，没有动词就让幸当动词就行了。吾子幸观，幸为副词就行了。

词性是根据句子确定的。对汉语来说，词无定性，先有句子再有词性。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

NewAmerica said:


> 中華民國教育部重编*国语辞典*修订本：
> [副]
> 「*幸*蒙厚愛」、「*幸*有大家鼎力相助。」《文選．江淹．雜體詩．王侍中》：「去鄉三十載，*幸*遭天下平。」
> 
> 比较：
> 
> 
> 这是目前看来最精确的定义。表示自己的幸运。



但如果 "幸" 解釋為 "多虧" ，套用在原句有點不尋常：

"? Allocate a cup of soup to me luckily / fortunately." 怪怪的


----------



## NewAmerica

应该从结构与逻辑方面分析，哪能照搬照套字句解释？

「*幸*蒙厚愛」：得到厚爱，荣幸之至！

「*幸*有大家鼎力相助」得到大家鼎力相助真是我的幸运

「*幸*遭天下平」很幸运啊，遇上了太平吉祥好时代！

  得其意而忘其形！照扣字眼要不得。




raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "? Allocate a cup of soup to me luckily / fortunately." 怪怪的



  原文纯正，英文远未成功。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

吾翁即若翁。必欲烹而翁，则*幸*分我一杯羹

My father is your father. If you must boil your father, please allocate a cup of soup to me.

中文的 "多虧" 用在描述已然的狀態（例如你那幾個例子），而不是祈使句，故無法套用於原句：

??? 我爸是你爸。一定要烹煮你爸的話，多虧分一杯肉湯給我。


----------



## NewAmerica

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 吾翁即若翁。必欲烹而翁，则*幸*分我一杯羹
> My father is your father. If you must boil your father, please allocate a cup of soup to me.
> 。



  原文古雅，译文必须跟进，至少要 My father is thy father...  如果在汉语里把白话文当古文，恐怕大家都不买帐。

  你的译法只是一个大概意思，古汉语风韵荡然无存。

  “祈使"概念让你先入为主，必用 please。其实原文的意思更接近 I'll be honored to have a cup of the soup。这个译法，在英文语法上不视为祈使句。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

翻譯文雅的問題是其次（目的只是讓人了解句型），我關注的句法結構的問題。

如果不是祈使句，那原文 (则*幸*分我一杯羹) 是什麼句型？


----------



## Skatinginbc

基本上, 我們在討論, 到底是:
副詞: 必欲烹尔翁，则(尔)幸分我一杯羹 (If you..., hopefully you will...)
還是
動詞: 必欲烹尔翁，则幸(尔)分我一杯羹？(If you..., I hope you will...)


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 动词副词啥的真的很无聊。句子里有动词，就让幸当副词，没有动词就让幸当动词就行了。吾子幸观，幸为副词就行了。




句子里有动词，就让幸当副词，没有动词就让幸当动词就行了???
有時候動詞是動名詞，作主語或賓語；理論上如果 "幸" 作及物動詞，後面接一個動名詞作賓語並無不妥。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

动名词是英语中的概念啊。汉语没有这个概念。对汉语来说，就是词类活用，一个词原本就可以既当名词又当动词。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 动名词是英语中的概念啊。汉语没有这个概念。对汉语来说，就是词类活用的概念，一个词原本就可以既当名词又当动词。



我只是借用 "動名詞" 這個說法罷了，你既然承認一個詞（包括動詞）可當名詞，那就是承認漢語中也有動名詞的概念。

如果 "幸" 是動詞，理論上後面接一個動詞詞組作賓語有問題嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

通顺就行呗。语言都有歧义，古汉语当然也有歧义，一个句子有两种解释也正常。

但一般情况下，别找麻烦。能简单解释就别搞复杂了。如无必要，勿增实体。

另外汉语中没有动名词的概念。本来就是既可以当名词也可以当动词，不是由动词转化为名词。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 另外汉语中没有动名词的概念。本来就是既可以当名词也可以当动词，不是由动词转化为名词。



搭飛機去德國要花很多錢。

"搭飛機去德國" 不就是動詞詞組作名詞，當該句的主語嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

上面那个太复杂不懂。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

這個例子是不是比較簡單？ *蓋房子*要花很多錢。

"蓋房子" 不就是動詞詞組作名詞，當該句的主語嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

汉语语法一般把上面那个例子分析为"动宾短语作主语"。若非按英语语法分析，上面那个当然也可以认为是"动词先名词化然后名词作主语"。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

總之，動詞（短語）可以作主語或賓語。看到一句話裡有動詞（短語），是無法直接推定 "幸" 一定是副詞。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

分析时，越简单越好。

上面我说，幸的动词副词两个意思相近（其实我觉得没什么差别）。就当成一个古代歧义句就可以了。

举个类似例子：
我高兴杀人。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

如果是副詞，那原句是什麼句型？


----------



## NewAmerica

可以这样看：

 则*幸*分我一杯羹  = 分我一杯羹，则*幸*矣！

这个情形下，适用经典解释：*幸*，表敬,副词,表明对方的行为使自己感到幸运。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

NewAmerica said:


> 可以这样看：
> 
> 则*幸*分我一杯羹  = 分我一杯羹，则*幸*矣！
> 
> 这个情形下，适用经典解释：*幸*，表敬,副词,表明对方的行为使自己感到幸运。



你這是翻譯解釋，不是句型分析。

主謂結構是什麼?


----------



## NewAmerica

这不显而易见的吗？：

（尔）分我一杯羹，则*幸*矣！
  （主）谓宾宾，副词！

    原文不过把”分我一杯羹，则*幸*矣“整合成”则*幸*分我一杯羹。“

这是一种设想中的将来*完成*时态，所以*国语辞典*定义适用。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

"则幸矣" 是一个分句吧；"则" 是 "就"，"幸" 在这裡是形容词。跟原句的副词是不同的词类。

另外，有必要用到到 "将来完成时" 吗？刘邦当时认定项羽一定会烹煮他爸吗？那句话怎么能当成已然的呢？


如果按照李佐丰的《古代汉语语法学》第443 页的内容，"副词中最常使用的是祈使句副词：其、必、弟（第）、姑、庶儿、庶、*幸*等 ......" ，把原句视为祈使句就好。


----------



## NewAmerica

天鹅肉只有吃到口里才叫幸运；天鹅还在天上飞，你眼巴巴干咽唾沫能叫幸运吗？必须完成，那才叫幸运。

    "则幸矣"是对动作完成状态的评价，状态副词，其意”表敬,表明对方的行为使自己感到幸运。“


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

當副詞也不必解釋為幸運啊：

⑦<副>敬词，希望对方照自己的意见做，可译为“希望”。《孔雀东南飞》：“幸可广问讯，不得便相许。”

形容詞的 "幸" 倒可以解釋為 "幸運"。大致上可以用英文理解為：

It would be fortunate if ....


----------



## Skatinginbc

I think the adverb 幸 somewhat resembles "_with any luck_" (not "_luckily_", which means "it is fortunate that..."), a set phrase to indicate that you hope that something will happen.  For example: 

This is the only wedding dress that you, _with any luck_ (≈ I hope), will ever wear.

(尔)幸分我一杯羹 you, with any luck (≈ I hope), will give me a bowl of thick soup out of it.


----------



## NewAmerica

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 另外，有必要用到到 "将来完成时" 吗？刘邦当时认定项羽一定会烹煮他爸吗？那句话怎么能当成已然的呢？



你这是后来编辑的吧？

刘邦此言就是要明确告诉对方：想用亲缘关系作为要挟迫使他放弃政治目标是绝无可能的。 这是一个心狠手辣的、不顾一切夺取皇权的政客，因此"将来完成时" 更能反映其内在心态。



Skatinginbc said:


> I think the adverb 幸 somewhat resembles "_with any luck_" (not "_luckily_", which means "it is fortunate that..."), a set phrase to indicate that you hope that something will happen.  For example:
> 
> This is the only wedding dress that you, _with any luck_ (≈ I hope), will ever wear.
> 
> (尔)幸分我一杯羹 you, with any luck (≈ I hope), will give me a bowl of thick soup out of it.



  言之成理。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

NewAmerica said:


> 你这是后来编辑的吧？
> 
> 刘邦此言就是要明确告诉对方：想用亲缘关系作为要挟迫使他放弃政治目标是绝无可能的。 这是一个心狠手辣的、不顾一切夺取皇权的政客，因此"将来完成时" 更能反映其内在心态。



是不是心狠手辣我不清楚，那句話只讓我覺得劉邦夠機智，利用兩人的結拜關係，表示如果項羽要殺害劉邦的父親，就等於殺害自己的父親，那就顯示項羽自己不仁不義了。
但能不能藉此判斷原句是 "将来完成时" 就不得而知；如果某人承諾為你做一件事，你可能會感到很幸運，不必等到事情完成後才感到幸運。

就算真的是指涉未來，也不定表示那句話是 ""将来完成时"；有未來的語意不表示語法上即是未來式；英文裡的 "The train leaves tomorrow" 也表達未來，但不是未來式。（順帶一提，語言學家仍認為英文只有兩種時態: 過去和非過去。）


----------

